# Pics from the Penfield Illinois show



## johndeere

See if you can name this tractor


----------



## johndeere

Answer is


----------



## johndeere

This is a hard one name this tractor


----------



## guest2

jd 
When was the Hart-Parr made? I see on the sign it worked 23 years but any idea how long ago those 23 years were?

How about the international, any idea what year it is? That's one sharp looking tractor, kinda looks like a race car from the front.


----------



## johndeere

Im not sure what year the Hart -Parr is it saids the oldest tractor in the world im not sure if that means living LOL still around or first built?It was loaned to the show from the Smithsonion Institue.

The IH ''darn it''. The emblems showed was also loaned from the same place.It is a 1963 Turbine powered proto type.One of a kind.

This years featured tractor was MM but there was everything amaginable at this show you name it I will see if I have the picture from the show


----------



## jodyand

Thanks johndeere i haven't seen any of these before. This iH is a very fine looking tractor.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=46255>


----------



## johndeere

This was I felt the best restored


----------



## jodyand

That one the paint looks great :thumbsup: Looks like it belongs on a show car. Eat your heart out sj this one is the shiniest i have ever seen.


----------



## johndeere

What I started out on at 8 years old in 1968


----------



## johndeere

One for the Canadians


----------



## jodyand

I cant believe how straight the metal is and how good the paint looks on these.


----------



## johndeere

Flat Head Ford


----------



## johndeere

Deere


----------



## johndeere

One of only 80 produced Masseys


----------



## johndeere

Last but not least a home made 4010 John Deere


----------



## bontai Joe

THANK YOU! For the great pictures. I have never even dreamed of something like that turbo IH. And all the others looked great too!


----------



## guest

Nice pics..

I love that IH...


Why is this one for the canadiens? 

kind of a funny name no? cock shut? :furious: 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=46273>

does cock shut mean something else in french?


----------



## johndeere

Cock Shuts were made in Canada and were the Canadian Oliver they merged at some point in there.I always thought it was a funny name also.Sort of reminds me of some of the languge my dad uses when he really gets ticked off at a piece of farm equipment.Or when we use to try to get some stuborn live stock loaded.He use to use a few choice words that were simular.:furious: They are a nice looking tractor from there time however.When we were kids are neighbor owned a Cock Shut they were here in Illnois on a few farms also.When ever the neighbor went by our house on it.My older bros would say there goes that old Cock Shut again.I was about 5 years old.One day that neighbor was at are house and I said how you doing Ya Old Cock Shut.I thought they meant the old neighbor not the tractor.But even the neighbor thought it was funny.


----------

